# Is there a way to see my clocks?



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2018)

I have a Xeon x5670 running WCG. I am curious what boost I am getting running WCG on all 12 threads. Is there an app, like CPUz, or is there a command in Terminal that works?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 13, 2018)

yes there is.












HwInfo64


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Openhardware monitor or hardware monitor by cpuid


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2018)

HWiNFO is a DOS or Windows app.

hwmonitor, is also Windows.

Openhardware might work, needs something to work in Linux. Mono with WinForms.

Looks like I need to open up Software manager and do some searching...

Got Open Hardware to open but, it is not reporting any results. Just sits there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Arjai said:


> HWiNFO is a DOS or Windows app.
> 
> hwmonitor, is also Windows.
> 
> ...



Wine?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 13, 2018)

Use cpu-x.  Go here and get the ubuntu install:   https://github.com/X0rg/CPU-X/releases/tag/v3.2.3  Use the 18.04 install inside,  install the 3 dependency packages first,  then cpu-x.  Just tested under mint 19,  works fine.
Doesn't show all results in this shot as it's in a vm...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2018)

I have Mint 18. Downloaded, installed 3 packages then CPU-x. Tried it both CPU-X and CPU-X(root), neither will open.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2018)

Hmm,  sorry,  mint is based on lts version,  and 18 is based on lts 16.04 and 19 is based on 18.04,  so I guess the 18.04 version won't work.  Uninstall all that and try the 17.10 version is about all is left.
You really should update to mint 19 now,  it's still an lts version,  good for many years.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2018)

What a PITA


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2018)

Well it's just like windows,  you need to upgrade if you want things to work.  Only difference here is it's free.  Always free.  And much as I like mint,  kubuntu is so much easier to work with,  and just does more.


----------



## coonbro (Aug 20, 2018)

I looked at this one time but never tried it ?

http://securitronlinux.com/debian-t...cation-for-linux-to-keep-track-of-cpu-status/

this should be built in

https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=253864


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 31, 2018)

You should be able to put CPU graphs in your panel.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 21, 2019)

Just installed CPU-X on my Mint 19.1 machine with no issues. This is great!


----------



## infrared (May 21, 2019)

This should do what you want, in terminal type:
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

if you do it without the | grep MHz filter it lists tons of stuff but mostly not useful and repeated for every core.


----------

